# Looking to start kayaking!!!!



## Jh704 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys this is my first post on here or any forum! I've looked at a ton of kayaks and they all look alike to me. What do I get? I'm 5'11 195lb. And want to striper fish with live bait and planner boards ,and the back waters when I go to the beach. Price ranges needs to be reasonable under ($1000). I've looked on craiglist but I don't really know what to look for. Also, is a kayak stable enough to throw a cast net? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I paddle a tarpon 140. Im 5'9 160 and im really comfortable for a full day. My choice for a new boat is the trident 13. Its a really nice boat with plenty of storage including the rod pod. I can throw my net which is a 6', just sit on it in the yard and practice until you can clear your acessories,then do it on the water. Its not hard at all. Hope that helps


----------



## clay1184 (Jan 25, 2013)

I use a tarpon 120 found on craigslist fully decked out for $650 but the Feel Free Moken 12.5/14.5 looks like a sick set up for about $1100-1200 at Appomattox River Company in Hampton. It was pretty awesome. Keep combing the CL good stuff shows up all the time. Good Luck!


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

In terms of ocean sized kayaks I have only used two: Hobie Adventure Island and Perception Pescador 12 (made from the molds of the older Trapon 120s). I first bought the Pescador 12 as I too had a <$1k price range but after having taken it out a couple times I came to the realization that I was really not happy with the yak. It felt very unstable and road very wet. Beyond that its weight capacity seemed to be quite a bit lower than advertised. I weigh 180lb and with a very limited amount of gear I had water covering the seat well, foot well, and the entire cargo compartment. I eventually decided to pay the restocking fee and return the yak .. I figured if it rode that wet in Jordan Lake it would be impossible to use in the ocean. I waited another month or two, saved money, and kept an eye on craigslist. Eventually I found a used AI which I got for a fairly reasonable price. I am extremely happy with this kayak. With the amas (outriggers) attached I feel like I could load it up with another 100-150lb without being in too much trouble. It came with plugs in the seat which I have yet to remove so I cannot speak to how wet the seat rides but the foot well and cargo compartment also ride somewhat wet, but not a bad as the Pescador. That said if you have your feet in the mirage drive they are well out of the water. When I am just out sailing I typically set with my butt in the seat and legs stretched out over the trampoline, facing the fish finder which is mounted with a Scotty 429 extender. Another great thing about the AI is that there is just enough room to attach Scotty flush mount receivers on the flat portion of the hull right above the rudder controls. The Pescador has hardly any flat surface meaning you will either need to go with 2 bolt diamond Ram Ball base (and still have very limited connection points) or have even fewer scotty mounts within arms reach. 
All this said what really matters is what kind of fishing you plan on doing. If you know you are never going to be going out in cold weather/water and have no intent on going out beyond the breakers into open ocean, perhaps something like the Pescador would be alright. I have a set scupper plugs (rubber stoppers), stainless steel eye bolts, and stainless steel t-nuts I made that I'll sell you for pretty cheap if you do end up with a Pescador. If you think you may occasionally go out beyond the breakers I would advise going with an Ocean Kayak 12-14ft with the rod pod so that you can stow your rods while traversing the breakers in the event that you take a roll. Also from what I've read/heard Ocean Kayaks of that size range seem to ride extremely dry compared to about any other sit on top manufacturer. The water line is fairly low on the boat but the hull is designed with a bit of a keel so they track well and seem fairly stable.. from what I've heard - I have no experience with them. Now if you think you'll end up wanting to do any sort of serious beyond the breaker fishing and cover a decent amount of water while doing so... I would advise saving money up for a bit, keeping an eye on craigslist/ebay, and looking for a Hobie Adventure Island or Tandem Island. The ability to cover water by wind alone is just awesome to me. Sunday I pulled my girlfriend around in her Future Beach Trophy with no problem.. without having to paddle or peddle. The AI is extremely stable and I have no trouble walking around on the deck or trampolines though I will likely replace the trampolines with deck boards as I plan on hauling the dog in calmer water and do not want him to ruin the tramps. AI's do cost quite a bit more unless you can find another deal on a used like I did.. but you may also be able to get financing through your local outfitter. Sorry if I'm rambling a bit but I was just extremely unhappy with my Pescador and love my AI. If I could go back I would have just saved up from the start.. and probably bought the Tandem Island from the get go. Now my girlfriend wishes she had pitched in to buy a TI. I can take pictures of my outfit at some point if you'd like to see whats capable before buying.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob (Fish Militia) had a client show up with a Moken a couple of summers ago. The client reported that it handled 'like a log' and it was hard to keep up with the rest of the party. His intentions were to sell it when he got back home. IIRC, he was planning to replace it with a Ride 135.

I'm a Ride 135 owner and I can tell you that they're stable. I haven't paddled the newer Ride models, but I'm told their even more stable and have a drier ride than my 2008 model.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have been researching and shopping around for my 1st kayak for a couple months and, without actually taking any for a test paddle, I have my mind set on a new WS Ride 135. It seems like it fits the bill for stability as far as standing to fish or throwing a cast net. As jmadre stated, they had a hull and cockpit redisign in 2012 that made it more stable, more standing room and a drier ride. You can get a new one for just under $1,000. If you aren't going to be paddling a lot of open water or any real distance, the Ride 115 is a bit cheaper, but even a bit wider and supposedly more stable than the Ride 135. I decided against buying used, because the Wilderness Systems kayaks come with a limited lifetime warranty that is not tranferrable from owner to owner. I think the warranty in itself is worth paying a little extra for a new one.


----------



## Jh704 (Mar 4, 2013)

Man what a response!!!! Thanks for the advice! I'm going to keep looking on C/L but i like the tarpon 120. The hobbie is way to expensive. I could buy a boat!lol. Ill keep y'all posted and ill be looking for some kayak'rs to go chasing some big striper. As soon as I get it. Thanks again fellas


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Find somewhere that is doing a demo day and paddle a bunch of different stuff before you drop the cash. Appomatox River Company has one in early June (25+ manufacturers on hand) in Farmville Va. I'm sure lots of other outfitters have similar events. Before you go, think about the places that you'll want to fish and what traits will be important.

For instance, if you were around Va Beach and wanted to be able to fish the bay bridge tunnel, something on the faster end of the scale might be a little more important to you than being uber stable. I went the stable route (malibu X factor) and there have been many times when I wished it was faster, but I've never turtled except when I knocked a hole in it on the river and sunk it.

Pretty much everyone I know started out with stability as their primary concern, then when they can't keep up with their buddys they want something faster. JMHO


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

A lot of us in Maryland have Hobies- the hands free feature when fishing and the speed of the Mirage drive is hard to over emphasize- we typically cover a lot of water a day in the Bay and fishing current makes it hard to fish and paddle- not so with the Mirage Drive- you can peddle and hold position while having your hands free for fishing- I have a Hobie Outback- very stable yak that I have had in some pretty rough chop in the Bay- very seaworthy-


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh I agree.. Hobies typically are. But when you get one for a couple hundred more than the price range you're talking about its not so bad..  The things are damned stable.. when at the dock I just walk right onto the trampoline and over to the seat. If you're not pressed for time I would hold out and wait for a used AI.. though given the time of year you're probably getting the itch.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

What do you guys think of the nucanoe? http://www.nucanoe.com/

Does anyone own one of these??


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

jmadre said:


> Rob (Fish Militia) had a client show up with a Moken a couple of summers ago. The client reported that it handled 'like a log' and it was hard to keep up with the rest of the party. His intentions were to sell it when he got back home. IIRC, he was planning to replace it with a Ride 135.


He was a repeat customer this past summer and he had a Tarpon 120 this time


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I paddled the new Ride 135, light years away from the old one. Still doesn't push as easy as an OK Prowler or Trident. I like the tracking of the new Tarpon 14 and it has a clean deck if you like the fly rod thing. Never been in a Hobie, but hear good things about them. I paddled a few of the cheaper kayaks and they paddled just like cheap kayaks, center of gravity too high and always seem tippy. Almost all kayaks bring something to the table, you just have to figure out what you want out of your Yak. My everyday kayak is an old school Ocean Kayak Prowler 13, it's old, rashed up pretty bad, few to many patched holes from changing my mind on where to put stuff, and it's just getting good and worn in, kinda like a favorite pair of flip flops.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Can't go wrong with na OK Prowler/Trident. Good and stable good to paddle. Been there done that with a Hobie came back to a Prowler best all around one can paddle. I my opinion.


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah I think I'd probably be happier with an OK when I'm not trying to go great distances.. nor have crab pots. But if you want to cover a lot of water throughout the day I really don't think you can beat Hobie's Island series... assuming the wind is blowing. The drawback to the Island series is that if you're using the amas it takes some time to assemble. Its not quite as easy as just pull it off the roof, throw it in the water, and go.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Has anyone on here used or seen one of these used? http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS12T-SitOnTop-Angler-Kayak-Sand/product/11081905012225/ Seems like a nice beginner yak for the price! One thing that I believe hasn't been mentioned is that the weight capacity of the Ride 135 is like 500 pounds. That should say something about its stability..


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I know some one with the Bass Pro Shops Ascend. For paddling around the calm river waters it seems to work fine.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A friend bought an Ascend last year and it's for sale this year. Just saying.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's a note for ya: wider is more stable

Now if you are a clumsy oaf that trips over his own feet while walking, it doesn't matter what kind of kayak you get.....you're gonna fall in. But if you are of somewhat athletically inclined (not the computer marathon type), you should do just fine in what ever you choose.

I have a Ride 135 '09 model and seem to do just fine. I've only fallen out once.....at Lessnar, on an outgoing tide, at the bridge, in the summer.....lol


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

roostertail said:


> Has anyone on here used or seen one of these used? http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS12T-SitOnTop-Angler-Kayak-Sand/product/11081905012225/ Seems like a nice beginner yak for the price! One thing that I believe hasn't been mentioned is that the weight capacity of the Ride 135 is like 500 pounds. That should say something about its stability..


From what I have seen from the Ascends, they seem to paddle in circles, they just do not track very well. I can be sitting there with little to no movement where the guy in the Ascend will be spinnin around in circles. They also seem to Warp real easy in Heat, had a guy I know take his off his rack and it was warped in the 2 spots where it was on the rack... Better off with a Used top o line model from one of the major players, Wilderness Systems, Ocean Kayak, Native and so on... Most are not very happy with the big box kayaks, they are 499 for a reason...

JAM


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I have kinda come to the same conclusion about the ascend. Most of the reviews are good but it seems its not ultra stable. Right now my first choice would be the Jackson Cuda 12.


----------



## Roblovesfishing (Apr 21, 2012)

I just purchased the malibu stealth 12 and its awesome, from my research I did its top 3 most stable on the market has the best overall storage and has a built in live well and weighs 64lbs with a weight capacity of 500lbs. It tracks great and is decent on speed and is nimble. The cuda is a awesome boat as well it was down to these two boats for but the stealth won the battle. All that being said it is just my opinion and I believe u should test some out before purchasing.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Roblovesfishing said:


> I just purchased the malibu stealth 12 and its awesome, from my research I did its top 3 most stable on the market has the best overall storage and has a built in live well and weighs 64lbs with a weight capacity of 500lbs. It tracks great and is decent on speed and is nimble. The cuda is a awesome boat as well it was down to these two boats for but the stealth won the battle. All that being said it is just my opinion and I believe u should test some out before purchasing.


I looked at both of those at the ARC demo. Really stable. Kind of on the heavy side though.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

One other thing, to me Heavy is good, means it will take more abuse... Thicker Hulled and I like that.. Allot of Folks knock Wilderness Systems as the 120's are around 72 pounds.. I got 3 120's back in 02, 2 of these boats are still on the water, and pass Coast Guard Checks every year...Just a thought... 

JAM


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Where is a good place to buy kayaks? Great Outdoor provision has all their stuff priced at MSRP but maybe thats the going thing with kayaks?..


----------



## Roblovesfishing (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know where your located but if your around the Hampton roads area there are two key places; Wild River Outfitters is one but they do not carry the malibu stealths or Jackson kayaks and there is blue ridge mountain I'm not sure what they carry but I'm told its mostly wilderness kayaks. I'm by no means an experienced yaker but I agree with JAM who I have been told by others is a very experienced yaker!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I would want them to be a Jackson dealer. I want a Cuda 12 for several reasons. 1. Awsome Reviews! 2. Seat is a little higher. I don't like my butt at the water level. Its hard to cast and see and my feet fall asleep. 3. You can easily stand in it. Even throw the seat in the back and stand where the seat was. You can even use the seat as a camp chair. 4. It looks great! 5. Room to put a cooler in the back. 

http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-reviews/item/1734-review-jackson-kayak-cuda-12

PS Jackson used the pic of the guys lure hitting the water in its newest product catalog.


----------



## gjmac23 (Apr 5, 2011)

For anyone interested, Tidewater Kayak Angler's Association (TKAA) is having a Kayak Fishing 101 Class at Appomattox River Company (ARC), Hampton Store, on 23Mar13 from 500 PM to 730 PM. They are having a Kayak Fishing Guide teach the class - the guide is also a Native Endorsed Guide - ARC is also going to offer a discount on certain items. The class is going to be great for anyone just starting out, doing some research for getting into the sport, or an old hat looking for good techniques and tips for fishing and rigging your yak. There are more details on their website, TKAA.ORG.


----------

